# Headlight Bulb replacement for Performance



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Finally received my Phillips extreme visions headlight Bulbs.

They claim 100% more light than "normal" Halogen replacement Bulbs (Must get the X-treme Vision bulbs for this.. other versions the "Ultra" and blue eons do not give as much)
Prepping is sometimes not just about Beans Bullets Band-aids

But good vision at night.. especially when tired or in a high threat bug out but you are forced to drive at night anyway..)

Not everyone can afford (or wants) Xenon conversions.
next best thing the brightest replacement bulbs out there.

Sold in pairs.
www.tirerack.com/lighting/detail.jsp?ID=2622&brand=Philips
these are by far the best reviewed ones out there.
Sylvania makes a similar product but it has terrible reviews for longevity of its highest performance version and a guy I know from Industry says these Phillips really are the best and these only cost me like 2 dollars extra over the equivalent Silverstars.

No brainer.
So here is the pic.. Guess which side is the new Phillips X-Treme Vision


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Did the same thing recently for my Toyota Tundra. Glaze treatment on the covers and Phillips X-treme replacement bulbs. Huge difference.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Good Vision when driving at night is part of preparedness


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Best lighting expert in the country.
http://www.danielsternlighting.com/home.html


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Gary,

thanks for the link..
When I need to replace my bulbs I will be sure to look up Daniel.
High Performance bulbs tend to have a shorter life so it might not be so far in future 

yesterday I finally broke the code on adjusting my headlights..(they were way to low because of AAL I put in the rear suspension giving it a bit of a rake.
Now I can fully benefit from the improvement


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Drove my Truck again last night.. still having fun with so much better vision. And still not getting flashed by anyone which shows my lights are likely properly adjusted.


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

No beans!! I drive an xterra too. Pro 4x4 2014. Have had a couple repairs though. Nissan said first time on both, go figure ,I would be the test subject. IE: new bearings and seal on transfer/trans case at 20 thou and a whole new rear axle at 59200 just in warranty. Other then that I like it. I do like the full size Montero better , but they do not import them anymore. An EPA thing as they put 3 cyl diesel in em. I will order the lights for mine, look great.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Surprised you had any issues, All Xterras after 2010 are supposed to be bulletproof But anything with moving parts can break of course..
At least you got free parts out of it and your truck a little rejuvenated.
On my Xterra forum lots of folks break the 200,000 miles on completely original drive train


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

I have found that a lot of headlight range and brightness problems can be reduced by a yearly polish on the plastic lens on the housing. the new bulbs are great as long as they do not produce any more heat.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

This is a good point.
On my older Xterra in August I had both lenses polished to new appearance.
One of them is still holding up the other one is showing signs of oxidation again.
The other truck still looks near new in the headlights lenses.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Update. been driving both SUVs at night. Still no one flashes me ( tho nowadays people are often afraid to flash other I think so its not a perfect litmus test)
I do still enjoy noticably better vision


----------

